# Gimme some clues.....



## wellington (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Ladies  
Hoping someone can give me some reassurance.  Have searched previous posts and are trying to piece together answers to some of my anxieties.  
Am trying to stay calm during 2ww, but must admit, am starting to feel like a woman possessed, blood test this thursday and desparate (like all of us)   for a positive result.
We had 2 embies transferred last Saturday, so I guess I'm now day 8 post transfer.

Have had a few niggles, a bit like an ache, or sometimes "pulling" pains in both sides where my ovaries are.  I've also had strange sensations, (like a twang of elastic) around my belly button area.  Also sore boobs.  I think I have quite a high pain threshold, so don't feel I've suffered a great deal, unlike some who describe lots of pain, therefore have thought were quite normal. 

Having read lots of posts and searching for evidence of "what it feels like", I've found lots of ladies describing things like implantation bleeds, period pains, funny taste sensations, feelings of great tiredness.  

The "niggles" that I did have seemed to have eased off a little....or is it just me getting used to it, I dunno, but really want a sign.  I'm sure everyone asks the same or similar question, and maybe I should settle on "everyone reacts or has different experiences".

Am I mean't to "feel" pregnant?

Is an implantation bleed a sure sign??

Am I mean't to experience taste sensations and tiredness??

I've tried to be really good to myself, with the right vitamins, pineapple juice, brazil nuts, staying calm (trying), taking things easier.
I'm driving myself nuts checking out any signs, or clues         to tell me something positive.

Now I'm even thinking about any overstretching I've done, doing housework, eating chillies and using my hot water bottle, think I've got OCD about it all!!!            

Can anyone put me out of my misery  

...And sorry to babble on

 xxxx


----------



## Skirtgirl (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi I cant put you out of your misery but can join you in your pain!!!!
I am due to have a blood test on thurs as well.
So far I have slightly sore boobs sometimes but bot what you would call really noticable, I think this is down to the drugs though.
I have some twingy pains early on in the 2ww and now nothing.
I dont have any funny tastes or anything else, dont feel tired just cranky, again I am guessing hormones and cabin fever.

I have also read loads of posts about symptoms but have found for evryone who has one someone doesn't and having them does not mean a bfp.

Just hang in there a little bit longer and endure this final and worse part of the 2ww.

Good Luck for thurs and keep believing dreams can come true.


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

again i cant help but just to say i am going crazy just like you are! my test date is on friday, but my af is due weds (isci af arraived two days early as well so not looking hopeful to getting to test day again). 

i to am looking at every niggle, i have those pains you describe, but since sat they have turned into proper af type pains (so this isnt why i am hopeful), boobs hurt very bad, but now gone off (as they always do before af). 

this drives you mental dont it!!  im turning into a crazy lady! 

trying to stay calm and relaxed but have cried more this 2ww then i even have in my life, so dont think im that calm!!

hang in there me lovely. xxx


----------



## Tessie* (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi,

I know how you are all feel! I'm testing on Friday as well and have started to go slightly crazy! Every little twinge makes me wander if it's a good feeling or not and then when I have no feelings I worry too! I started to get a white discharge yesterday just like before AF arrives which has really started to worry me! 

From everything I have read it seems that everyone is different and you just do not know until test day. On my last two cycles AF arrived the day before my test date, so I everything crossed she doesn't make an appearance this week!

Try and keep sane! I know it's easier said than done, but there is really comfort knowing we are all in this together. Thinking of you all lots.

I'm off to eat some more brazil nuts and a drink of pineapple juice!!!!!!!

T xx


----------



## wellington (Sep 18, 2008)

Tessie, Kitten & Skirtgirl

Ah, thanks for the replies and words of support ladies.

It's wierd isn't it, I thought I'd be ok, take everything in my stride, but now getting nearer to my test date, the feeling of the unknown is getting soooo intense.

I have many friends around me whom know about my treatment and are at the end of the phone, but none of them I can share this type of experience with. I feel so grateful that I found this site, as although the Hospital have got me through the treatment, I've found out loads and loads more info from Fertility Friends.

Love, luck and very best wishes with all of your test dates later this week too.

Keep me posted

xxx


----------



## Truffle80 (Nov 17, 2008)

So nice to have found this string!

I am due to test on Sun and am going mad.  This is my first 2ww and was not at all prepared for how stressful it was going to be.

I am having all sorts of aches and pains and don't know if i am coming or going.  One minute I am sure my dreaded AF is about to arrive and the next hopeful its an early sign of pregnancy.

I think the frustrtaing answer is that there is no certaintly until either af arrives or you can test.  I am trying to stay calm but it is almost impossible.

Good luck to all though


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I test on Saturday and feel the same, this is my first ICSI/IVF as well. Its wierd really because I dont feel stressed just wound up and obsessing about aches and pains and what they mean. 

I was so happy on Saturday when my toothpaste tasted funny and coffee until I realised it was far too early for symptoms, then I was gutted on Sunday because the coffee tasted nice again   but by Sunday evening I felt a hot flush and faint so was happy again until I read the cyclogest can cause this   . Last night I spent 10 minutes making my husband look at my boob because I was sure the vein was more pronounced, stupid men are so un-observant and he couldnt tell the difference    . 

I dont think there is anything that will be a definite sign. If I get a BFP I will say all the things were because of pregnancy, but I bet just as many people get BFN with the same symptoms so am trying to think with my head, not my heart- until the next thing happens that I can over analyse   .

Good luck to us all and      to lots of xmas BFP's, have already told DH for xmas I want a pram and he is having a cot    

Pam


----------



## Penelope (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi there,

I can't help really, but just wanted to say that from my experience symptoms in the TWW are more likely to be due to the various drugs we are on.  More reliable pregnancy symptoms (the ones you mention - change in taste, etc.) don't happen until the week or two after the TWW.  

Penelope


----------



## petra.n (Oct 31, 2008)

I had my egg transfer last Thursday and so good to hear you are feeling the same as me, i am hoping the twinges i'm getting are egg implantation, i'm due to do my test 11 Dec!!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi everyone ~ welcome to the 2ww 

Don't forget the 2ww Testers thread....you are all very welcome to come and join everyone chatting there while they wait. Here's the link for you...

*DEC/JAN 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=168224.0

Lots of luck   

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Losing my grip (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi There - So glad I read this thread.
I have had the twangy elastic on the belly button too!!!
I am due to test this friday.
Have had painful ovaries for weeks now - feels like someone pulling at them but know that this is from medication & EC (really sore for a couple of days)
Want to feel everything - want the implantation bleed etc but nothing.
Good luck for everyone testing thid week
        
Emma xxx


----------



## wellington (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi again ladies  

Just read the latest threads and clicked bubbles to you all.    
Hope everyones doing okay.  

Two more sleeps for me , then I'll have a bit of direction as I feel I'm losing my way and can't think of much else.

I was in town today looking at maternity clothes, is that a good sign??, or have I just put weight on with all this comfort eating, I wonder.... I love a bargain and there's lots of sales on.....maybe I'll wait til the weekend eh

Good luck to our growing list!!


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Wellington*

Thanks hun, sent some bubbles back to you  , I wouldnt be buying maternity clothes yet  but I did tell my DH that for xmas I want a double buggy and he is having a cot    he didnt seem impressed 

Good luck anyone testing tommorow

Pam


----------



## Tessie* (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi,

Thinking of you all lots. It's not long now until we find out how our little embies have got on. Good luck to all of you testing tomorrow and Friday. Let us know how you do. 

I've got two sleeps left to go. I don't think I have ever wished time away so much! 

Big hugs 

T xx


----------



## Tessie* (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi all,

I hope you are all OK! I've just found out I've got a ! I can't believe it! I never imagined getting here and now I am I am totally over whelmed!

I hope you are all OK! I have been thinking of all those that have been testing over the last few days. I hope you all get some fantastic news!

Thank you all so much for you support! I couldn't have survived without the support from FF.

Lots of love and hugs,

T xx


----------



## Skirtgirl (Mar 17, 2008)

fab news Tessie!!!!

I also got a  

So all you symptom searchers out there thet dont mean anything!!! I had a few twinges and sore boobs for the first week post et then nothing and still nothing!!!!  so babydust to you all.


----------



## Tessie* (Nov 11, 2007)

That's fantastic news! I'm so pleased for you. A MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS!

T xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wellington (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Tesse

Big big congrats!!!!, we had the same   yesterday, and the same - over the moon, but at the same time it's taking it's time to sink in.....roll on the scan in two weeks.  

xxx


----------



## wellington (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Skirtgirl  
Congrats, congrats, congrats, on your  !!!!!!
Same here for us  !!!!
Funny how we shared very similar experiences, so glad to have posted the thread, hope this helps others too.
Have a great journey.

xx


----------



## Happiness07 (Aug 16, 2007)

Dear Ladies,
How fab !! Congratulations to all of you with the recent BFPs!!! I have two blasts on board and test on 12th Dec and so far zero symptoms but now I feel insprired again - maybe it could rub off on me! X


----------



## Skirtgirl (Mar 17, 2008)

Wellington         Great news!!!

happiness        hope to see some good news from you soon.


----------



## Tessie* (Nov 11, 2007)

A MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU WELLINGTON! I really am so happy for us all.

Happiness - Hang in there. It really can happen! 

Lots of love to you all,

T xxxxx


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I got a   today so cant join you celebrating this xmas   , Dh has gone to work on a night shift so am feeling a bit lonely and   , on to the next one, 3 months from now   . AF hasnt arrived yet so still    for a miracle in between my white knicker watching   . Good luck to the rest of you   

Pam


----------



## Tessie* (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi PamLS

I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN. I know it seems like the worst thing in the world and it's really important you spend some time morning your embies. Just try and remember there is light at the end of the tunnel and from your treatment they would have learnt so much about you that can help any future treatments you have. Stay strong and make sure you use FF to help you through this tough time.

Thinking of you lots and sending big hugs,

T xxxx


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks Tessie,

Congratulations on your   and to all of you with      

Pam


----------



## Skirtgirl (Mar 17, 2008)

Oh Pam I am so sorry hun


----------



## wellington (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Pam, stay strong xxx
Wellington


----------



## petra.n (Oct 31, 2008)

congratulations to you...i'll be doing my test on Thursday......had some twinges for the 1st week and then nothing for 4 days, now i'm scared i'm going to get AF pains but reading your messages has given me some reassurance that i might still get a BFP


----------

